# 5 acre beverage company



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure a bid for the Hayden Beverage Company, I could use a little help.
http://www.findlotsize.com?e=47.704697,-117.032618:0:6335%20w%20integrity%20way%20post%20falls,%20id:measure:0
Area:
19858 meters²
0.020 km²
213753 feet²
23750 yards²
4.907 acres

How long would you estimate this would take to clear 4" with am 8' straight blade?

I would guestimate 4-5 hours?
Does this sound right?

the largest lot I plow is 1/2 acre and takes me about 45 min (up to 4 inches) although it is a bit technical.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Acre per hour up to 2 inches depending on equipment, experience, & snow consistency roughly.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

dont do this with a 8' straight


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Turf Z;1812681 said:


> dont do this with a 8' straight


Yeah, I'm thinking this might be a bit bigger than I am ready to tackle.
I was considering just dedicating one truck to the property.

I want a Unimog with a badass V plow Thumbs Up


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, 5 acres requires some muscle. Think Fiat Allis, or Caterpillar. 5 acres needs a large front end loader with a 16' to 20' pusher IMO. 
What about salt / sand? An F550 4x4 with an 8611 Blizzard plow and a 4 yard sander would be about 50x better than a unimog. Probably cheaper, too. 

A big loader, and an F550, final answer.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, and I would want $600 a push, minimum. That is $120 per acre, a fair deal imo. I figure $25 per acre in fuel for the loader and truck, and $20 per acre for payroll...that leaves $375 in profit margin for 3 hours work...so $125 profit per hour for both units...like I said, fair.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

vintage steel;1812695 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking this might be a bit bigger than I am ready to tackle.
> I was considering just dedicating one truck to the property.
> 
> I want a Unimog with a badass V plow Thumbs Up


We have one slightly smaller. Takes about 5 hours but it's not as open.

One truck with an 8 ft blade does it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think I would even try that with an 8' straight blade and not with a pickup at all. The one storm you can't keep up with you might be in serious trouble.

A larger machine would do it so much faster you wouldn't be competitive.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1812866 said:


> We have one slightly smaller. Takes about 5 hours but it's not as open.
> 
> One truck with an 8 ft blade does it


Not many clients are willing to have the job take that long I would think?
5 hours is a long time.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1813015 said:


> Not many clients are willing to have the job take that long I would think?
> 5 hours is a long time.


Like I said truck is there on site whole storm. Well that site and the one beside it.

We've had it for almost 8 years now


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1812730 said:


> Oh, and I would want $600 a push, minimum. That is $120 per acre, a fair deal imo. I figure $25 per acre in fuel for the loader and truck, and $20 per acre for payroll...that leaves $375 in profit margin for 3 hours work...so $125 profit per hour for both units...like I said, fair.


I would more then double that for my area that's what's some subs charge 
What about over head do you need me to list your over head expenses out
At that price you are paying them to plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OP, be very, very careful of accepting some of the advice.



Buswell Forest;1812727 said:


> Yeah, 5 acres requires some muscle. Think Fiat Allis, or Caterpillar. 5 acres needs a large front end loader with a 16' to 20' pusher IMO.
> What about salt / sand? An F550 4x4 with an 8611 Blizzard plow and a 4 yard sander would be about 50x better than a unimog. Probably cheaper, too.
> 
> A big loader, and an F550, final answer.


Are you insane? A loader with a 16-20' pusher for ONE account of 5 acres?

And strange you only mention 2 of the many different loader manufacturers out there. Are Fat Alice and Cats the only ones available in NH?

What about salt\sand? The OP is asking about plowing, not salt\sand. Answer his question then move on to other issues. Preferably after not suggesting ridiculous amounts of equipment for a small to medium size lot.

A couple years back I did a 10-11 acre lot in 2 hours with an F350, 8611 LP front and 16' Ebling with 2" of snow. And you want to tell this guy he needs to go out and spend over $100K to plow a 5 acre lot?

Not to mention having a short memory or non-existent one previous to loaders. Trucks were the norm for plowing all lots, not that long ago. Is it the most efficient? Not necessarily. Can it be done? Absolutely.



Buswell Forest;1812730 said:


> Oh, and I would want $600 a push, minimum. That is $120 per acre, a fair deal imo. I figure $25 per acre in fuel for the loader and truck, and $20 per acre for payroll...that leaves $375 in profit margin for 3 hours work...so $125 profit per hour for both units...like I said, fair.


Who cares what you want? You're in New Hampshire, the OP is in Idaho.

I really thought we had buried this dead horse a long, long, long, long time ago. Pricing is too regional for anyone to suggest pricing for someone 2000 miles away. What I get per hour is 2-3x as much as they get in Holland, 30 miles west of me. Erie, PA is pennies on the dollar compared to New Jersey.

Just give him the amount of time you think it is going to take. And what equipment might do the job best without blowing it out of proportion.

OP, can a truck with an 8' blade do it? Absolutely.

Is it the best? No

Industry average is 1 hour\acre with an 8' plow. On an easy lot with few obstructions, that is too long. If you have to carry or it is broken up, it might be too short. That is why it is an average.

I would only say 4-5 hours if you have a set of wings, otherwise it's going to be longer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ponyboy;1813018 said:


> I would more then double that for my area that's what's some subs charge
> What about over head do you need me to list your over head expenses out
> At that price you are paying them to plow


Go ahead, list the OP's overhead costs, labor, fuel, cost of living, etc, etc, etc. Because we all know they are the same as they are in New York, so his prices should be exactly the same as yours.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark - there's no way he can plow that with a pickup, he needs a 924h loader, brand new at that!!! You can plow 10 acres with a pickup??? So why on this other thread last week can 3 small loaders not plow 30 acres? Or 4 skid steers..................................


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Triple L;1813023 said:


> Mark - there's no way he can plow that with a pickup, he needs a 924h loader, brand new at that!!! You can plow 10 acres with a pickup??? So why on this other thread last week can 3 small loaders not plow 30 acres? Or 4 skid steers..................................


Mark didn't say they couldn't. Some one else did. I agree with pricing. I think it has a lot to do with how much snow you get.

And y'all complain about lowballers all the time but have no issues putting 100k machines on a site that gets $300 a push or whatever?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1813027 said:


> Mark didn't say they couldn't. Some one else did. I agree with pricing. I think it has a lot to do with how much snow you get.
> 
> And y'all complain about lowballers all the time but have no issues putting 100k machines on a site that gets $300 a push or whatever?


I was the one trying to help those guys realize it, 4 skids at $700 a month rental would do it, heck you couldn't even get 1 924 for that much a month... Its all about money in the bank at the end of the day... I completely agree a mid size skid steer with a 10' boss pusher will have that done in 3 hours and on to the next, add a pickup with a 2 yard salter and away you go, no need for a 550 with a huge salter and a huge loader for Mickie mouse 5 acres


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I did not mean his actual cost I meant things he was not taking in account like insurance business and truck, his shop bills , accountant , any thing that he pays that he needs to run his business 
Point is that is too low I don't care where you are 
You can do houses and make more money with much less responsibility or if he is happy making that maybe just sub for some one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;1813023 said:


> Mark - there's no way he can plow that with a pickup, he needs a 924h loader, brand new at that!!! You can plow 10 acres with a pickup??? So why on this other thread last week can 3 small loaders not plow 30 acres? Or 4 skid steers..................................


Your first problem is bringing up the 924H. There are not John Deere loaders in New Hampshire or Idaho, only Fat Alice and Cat.

Secondly, you did not ask about salt\sand.

Third, you missed telling someone 2,000 miles away and from a different country what they should be charging.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ponyboy;1813030 said:


> I did not mean his actual cost I meant things he was not taking in account like insurance business and truck, his shop bills , accountant , any thing that he pays that he needs to run his business
> Point is that is too low I don't care where you are
> You can do houses and make more money with much less responsibility or if he is happy making that maybe just sub for some one


How do you know he is not taking into account the cost of his insurance, truck, shop bills, accountant, anything else?

$600 for 5 acres is too low?

You don't know his costs.

You don't know pricing in the region. You don't even know how much snow he gets.

Do you really think that the cost of his insurance is the same as Rockland County, NY?

Same for a truck, shop, accountant, etc, etc, etc, etc.

Rockland County has a population density of 1809 people per square mile. Idaho has a population density of 19 people per square mile.

A little further research shows me that the cost of living in Idaho is 98, with 100 being the national average. Rockland County is 142.

Do you want me to keep going? Because I can if you really want, but for you tell someone what they should price a job at when he is 2,000 miles away and you are in one of the most densely populated areas in the country and he is in the the 7th LEAST densely populated state in the country? Because really, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey know it all. shove it. Stop trying to read stuff into my words, stop running your mouth just to hear yourself. You don't impress me. 5 acres is mickey mouse? Hoooooray for you big shot.
He asked for an opinion, and I gave mine. Don't like it? TFB.

edit: name removed to play nice...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, back on topic please...no need to take the thread off course by "attacking" one another, their opinions, etc. etc.

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Totally agree.
Some people have real problems answering the op. They feel the need to critique everyone else's opinion instead.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey, I wonder.

Is a loader and an F550 with an 8611 and sander overkill for 5 acres, or is it prudent to have the equipment it takes to do a job fast, competently, and be able to go do the next jobs and make even more money? Things that make you go "Hmmmmmmmm"..

Also, I must wonder..
Can one plow 5 acres with an 8' straight blade? Well, sure!

Does it come across as fairly unwise to see a guy attack 5 acres with an 8' plow for profit? Hmmmmm..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1813037 said:


> Hey know it all. shove it. Stop trying to read stuff into my words, stop running your mouth just to hear yourself. You don't impress me. 5 acres is mickey mouse? Hoooooray for you big shot.
> He asked for an opinion, and I gave mine. Don't like it? TFB.
> 
> edit: name removed to play nice...


Somebody is full of themself today.



Buswell Forest;1813040 said:


> Totally agree.
> Some people have real problems answering the op. They feel the need to critique everyone else's opinion instead.


Pot calling kettle. lol

Buswell, why don't you enlighten us to your experience with 5 acre lots. That might just answer all the questions we have.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1813033 said:


> Your first problem is bringing up the 924H. There are not John Deere loaders in New Hampshire or Idaho, only Fat Alice and Cat.
> 
> Secondly, you did not ask about salt\sand.
> 
> Third, you missed telling someone 2,000 miles away and from a different country what they should be charging.


First of all a 924h is a cat, get with the program marko LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;1813046 said:


> First of all a 924h is a cat, get with the program marko LOL


Dangit!

LMAO

When are you and Dave coming back to GR?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I must wonder. 

If you have a 100k loader on one site. That is worth maybe $600 a push. I assume you're driving the loader around for a dozen other site?

Having a large machine sitting one one site small site just doesn't make good business sense to me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan;1813038 said:


> ok guys, back on topic please...no need to take the thread off course by "attacking" one another, their opinions, etc. etc.
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


Michael, if my opinion was that the OP should go out with a hand shovel and salt shaker from McDonald's, would I not be opening myself up to attack?

Yes, every one has opinions. And sometimes everyone's opinions are correct and sometimes some are wrong.

But, if you look at the original post, the OP did not ask for what piece of equipment was most efficient. He did not ask about sand or salt. He did not ask about pricing.

He, one of the few, asked the question correctly. He asked how long it would take. God bless him for getting it. So if anyone has their opinions attacked, it is because they didn't answer the guy's question. Not to mention, giving out faulty information when answering a question that wasn't even asked.

That is the definition of ignorance. Ignoring the question and then giving out info that has nothing to do with the question. I've already given reasons why, based on experience. I also answered the question and told the OP why in MY opinion some OTHER'S opinions is faulty.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1813049 said:


> I must wonder.
> 
> If you have a 100k loader on one site. That is worth maybe $600 a push. I assume you're driving the loader around for a dozen other site?
> 
> Having a large machine sitting one one site small site just doesn't make good business sense to me


Who needs a 100k dollar machine to move snow? What about a $22k machine?

http://boise.craigslist.org/hvd/4507641308.html

I never stated there were only 2 kinds to use, or that they had to be big money. People need to read, and not embellish.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1813059 said:


> Who needs a 100k dollar machine to move snow? What about a $22k machine?
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/hvd/4507641308.html
> 
> I never stated there were only 2 kinds to use, or that they had to be big money. People need to read, and not embellish.


Same principle

Stupid for a small lot


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1813059 said:


> Who needs a 100k dollar machine to move snow? What about a $22k machine?
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/hvd/4507641308.html
> 
> I never stated there were only 2 kinds to use, or that they had to be big money. People need to read, and not embellish.


I guess it all depends on how you run your company, but for me, I keep everything less than 10 years old, cause I've found after that, things tend to go downhill... I'd never be able to rely on that thing starting or not blowing a hose in the middle of the night, plus parts can't just be overnighted for such a dinosaur and on top of that, try finding someone who would want to run that in the middle of a snow storm, I'm sure the heater works great lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;1813062 said:


> Same principle
> 
> Stupid for a small lot


5 acres is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!If all you've ever done is a driveway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

can't believe No ask the most important question..,. what kind of beverage facility is this


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1813067 said:


> 5 acres is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!If all you've ever done is a driveway.


I'm not a big loader person but isn't 6000 hours and 20 + years old not exactly a front line machine?

I know people believe the older the better bs on here. But where do you draw the line? That machine doesn't even look maintained to me that he linked


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

6,000 hours isn't necessarily bad for a loader. It isn't necessarily good either. It can be just getting broken in if maintained properly, or it can be a money pit. Same with age. And how it was operated. 

But still, to spend $20K for something that isn't necessary, is ridiculous. And that doesn't even include the plow or pusher. The OP already owns a truck with a blade. 

Is it the best option? Probably not, but depending on the number of customers he already has, it might not be a big deal at all.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1813075 said:


> 6,000 hours isn't necessarily bad for a loader. It isn't necessarily good either. It can be just getting broken in if maintained properly, or it can be a money pit. Same with age. And how it was operated.
> 
> But still, to spend $20K for something that isn't necessary, is ridiculous. And that doesn't even include the plow or pusher. The OP already owns a truck with a blade.
> 
> Is it the best option? Probably not, but depending on the number of customers he already has, it might not be a big deal at all.


I know I was just curious. The ones we had another contractor owns for dirt work and wants to keep them busy in the winter.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1813068 said:


> can't believe No ask the most important question..,. what kind of beverage facility is this


If it was Budweiser......I would do it for Beer....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1813079 said:


> If it was Budweiser......I would do it for Beer....


You're so full of crap, it doesn't matter what kind of beer it is, you'd plow it for beer.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1813080 said:


> You're so full of crap, it doesn't matter what kind of beer it is, you'd plow it for beer.


Your right....But..I prefer *Budweiser*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

At lest they're recycling the Clydesdales' waste.....ummmm, water.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

vintage steel;1812533 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure a bid for the Hayden Beverage Company, I could use a little help.
> http://www.findlotsize.com?e=47.704697,-117.032618:0:6335%20w%20integrity%20way%20post%20falls,%20id:measure:0
> Area:
> 19858 meters²
> ...


We have a 4 acre warehouse we plow at. I have a dedicated skidloader with 8 ft pusher there for that site only. We could easily do this site with a truck and 8 ft blade in the same time. I would prefer a v plow if you can swing that. Our 4 acre site on a 4inch storm takes around 2.5-3 hours with the skidsteer, if this helps you in anyway. I would like to have another site close to this site maybe this winter so we can use our machine to make alittle more money since it sits there all winter. Good luck to you, and hopefully you have a good season next winter.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

5 acres at 5'' Lot I can do it in 1 hr with 11' box and 7.5 box 9.6 vplow and a 10ft plow
Total About 4 man hrs In my area its about $100 per acre is the rate


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1813575 said:


> 5 acres at 5'' Lot I can do it in 1 hr with 11' box and 7.5 box 9.6 vplow and a 10ft plow
> Total About 4 man hrs In my area its about $100 per acre is the rate


My point all along was that money made faster is more money made. Do it fast, move on to the next $500 per hour lot....you get it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1813606 said:


> My point all along was that money made faster is more money made. Do it fast, move on to the next $500 per hour lot....you get it.


Yeah but how are you moving a full size loader lot to lot


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1813608 said:


> Yeah but how are you moving a full size loader lot to lot


Drive it down the road, they have 16' lanes in NH 

Not really comparable but we have a 3.5 acre lot with a lot of jogs and bump outs, I've done it once with our 8' blade, took around 3.75 hours.

You don't need a loader, unless you have use in the off season it's a waste of capitol.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1813606 said:


> My point all along was that money made faster is more money made. Do it fast, move on to the next $500 per hour lot....you get it.


So you must run a loader?

Because it's faster than a pickup........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1813606 said:


> My point all along was that money made faster is more money made. Do it fast, move on to the next $500 per hour lot....you get it.


Big Lots We run together My 11' box is on a 7740 Ford 
7.5 Angle box is on my Skid 9.6 vplow is a truck and the 10' is a truck Sometimes My 9.2 Boss V is on the lot When all 5 rigs on the lots can do them in about 45 mins

Depending the time period If snow stops at midnight There is some times we do 3, 5 acre lots back to back most of the time its 2 5 acre lots then we split off in 2-2-1 and hit other things


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1813608 said:


> Yeah but how are you moving a full size loader lot to lot


With some thought, it is possible. There are pushers that fold, and a 12' angle blade can be carried fully angled. One could even have 2 or 3 box pushers, one at each lot, and drive the machine from pusher to pusher.
Forgive me for thinking that an 8' straight blade is not enough for a 5 acre lot.
I think 3 to 5 hours is a loooong time to clear a lot. I feel that even if the machine were dedicated, it makes more sense to be able to do it fast and move on. Even if only to keep the client happy. 
I use a pickup because the biggest lot I have is 3/4 of an acre, I have 45 accounts, and they are spread out. However, next season (2015-2016) I hope to have a 45hp or bigger enclosed cab 4x4 tractor with a front mounted blower for one larger account and 8 drives all with 1 mile of each other. They happen to be tight spots where it would be easier and it would eliminate the problem of storage space. A business needs to grow, and to innovate to remain viable.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

For our conditions here, I don't really feel comfortable being at a single site for much more than a few hours, ideally just a hour - 2" an hour snow falls can get out of hand real quick and then you're screwed, actually your customer is.

Large sites like malls and complex manufacturing plants are a bit different but it still falls under the 2" and hour snowfall and your screwed idea.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

In my opinion it's about how many accounts you have, residential or commercial, how far your accounts are spread out, the amount of detail work at each lot that needs to be done at each lot. Getting done fast makes you more profit. Having the right size equipment for the lot gets you done faster and on to the next. Try to have bigger accounts close by that you can justify having the bigger loaders & pushers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

vintage steel;1812533 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure a bid for the Hayden Beverage Company, I could use a little help.
> http://www.findlotsize.com?e=47.704697,-117.032618:0:6335%20w%20integrity%20way%20post%20falls,%20id:measure:0
> Area:
> 19858 meters²
> ...





Antlerart06;1813575 said:


> 5 acres at 5'' Lot I can do it in 1 hr with 11' box and 7.5 box 9.6 vplow and a 10ft plow
> Total About 4 man hrs In my area its about $100 per acre is the rate


Yippee frickin skippy, the problem is, you answered a question the OP didn't ask.

Apparently reading comprehension is a lost skill.

I see nothing about an 8' plow on a truck in your post.

And as I have mentioned before, it is absolutely ridiculous to run 4 pieces of equipment in a 5 acre lot. 2 at the max is reasonable.



Antlerart06;1813653 said:


> Big Lots We run together My 11' box is on a 7740 Ford
> 7.5 Angle box is on my Skid 9.6 vplow is a truck and the 10' is a truck Sometimes My 9.2 Boss V is on the lot When all 5 rigs on the lots can do them in about 45 mins
> 
> Depending the time period If snow stops at midnight There is some times we do 3, 5 acre lots back to back most of the time its 2 5 acre lots then we split off in 2-2-1 and hit other things


I know, you've been in business since '81, but again, that amount of equipment on the lots you do is ridiculous, you're wasting potential productivity.

Do you run 4 mowers on a 5 acre lawn?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gc3;1813770 said:


> In my opinion it's about how many accounts you have, residential or commercial, how far your accounts are spread out, the amount of detail work at each lot that needs to be done at each lot. Getting done fast makes you more profit.
> 
> You sure about this?
> 
> Having the right size equipment for the lot gets you done faster and on to the next. Try to have bigger accounts close by that you can justify having the bigger loaders & pushers.


What if you don't have a desire to own loaders and pushers?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There was a time before loaders and tractors. The lot in the ops post also has fences breaking it up 

It was pick up trucks and open cab bobcats 

Even now skids out number loaders in my experience. It's very rare to see loaders sitting on sites. Even our local mall only uses large frame skids and push boxes.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1813901 said:


> Yippee frickin skippy, the problem is, you answered a question the OP didn't ask.
> 
> Apparently reading comprehension is a lost skill. I was visiting with Bushwell
> 
> ...


 My trailer only holds 3 mowers So yes I'll run 3 mowers on 5 acres 
Everybody mows everybody trims Doing this way I can cut more big lawns
But I must be wasting productivity to your thinking


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Antlerart06;1814055 said:


> My trailer only holds 3 mowers So yes I'll run 3 mowers on 5 acres
> Everybody mows everybody trims Doing this way I can cut more big lawns
> But I must be wasting productivity to your thinking


Bigger isn't always Better....Just ask the guys on a seasonal contract on the Walmarts ..Etc....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its a little insane, everyone around here goes into a home depot or walmart with loaders toolcats bob cats and freight liners. we have 2 550's 2 350 pick ups and a freight liner and two bobcats and do probably 150 acres total per storm. our 350's with straight blades on an open lot like that would probly take 3-4 hours where the 550's with fisher wing plows would probly take 2-3


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Broncslefty7;1815844 said:


> its a little insane, everyone around here goes into a home depot or walmart with loaders toolcats bob cats and freight liners. we have 2 550's 2 350 pick ups and a freight liner and two bobcats and do probably 150 acres total per storm. our 350's with straight blades on an open lot like that would probly take 3-4 hours where the 550's with fisher wing plows would probly take 2-3


How long does it take you to plow 150 acres with the equipment you listed.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

cet;1815851 said:


> How long does it take you to plow 150 acres with the equipment you listed.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

You really think you're going to get an answer that's going to make sense?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncs, can you wait until I have my popcorn and beer ready before answering cet?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

sorry for my typo we have 12 550's, and 2 old case 680 pushers. just pushing snow usually takes 9-10 hrs with 2"'s.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Keep going higher. 

You'll need mulch more than that to service 150 acres in any reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

176 miles long 7' wide easily doable with that equipment. I'm sure that's what he's doing. Probably get away with mulch less equipment than they are using...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

^^ almost everything has 9 foot blades on it, and almost all of our lots are large warehouses that are completely open.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Longae29;1815871 said:


> 176 miles long 7' wide easily doable with that equipment. I'm sure that's what he's doing. Probably get away with mulch less equipment than they are using...


I could do that with Mulch less.......It will take me aboot half as Mulch time....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont think 9-10 hours is too bad, from start to finish with salting and clean up. we usually sit 3 trucks unless we get over 6" . seems to work well for us. although i must say looking to replace a few trucks this year and may be switching to rams, they ride like cadi's


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Broncslefty7;1815865 said:


> sorry for my typo we have 12 550's, and 2 old case 680 pushers. just pushing snow usually takes 9-10 hrs with 2"'s.


How long did it take you to cleanup after Nemo?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1815876 said:


> i dont think 9-10 hours is too bad, from start to finish with salting and clean up. we usually sit 3 trucks unless we get over 6" . seems to work well for us. although i must say looking to replace a few trucks this year and may be switching to rams, they ride like cadi's


you "sit" 3 Trucks???......With "Rams" you will be sitting a few more....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

honestly, we convoyed everything nemo took us about 19 hours, we ran removal ops for three days following 6 am to mid night. all our lots where spotless once the snow stopped flying, made a killing off rental of operator/equipment on the bobcats and 680's. how ever it took 6 hours to plow 20 minutes down the highway to my house. all the state trucks where stuck, only loaders operating.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah we sit three trucks, meaning on small events we keep 3 in the yard.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What's wrong with posting the correct answer. If you've been at this a while and have happy customers it works for you.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1815880 said:


> yeah we sit three trucks, meaning on small events we keep 3 in the yard.


I see......


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So do you have 12 550's or 2? Minor difference there


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

cet;1815883 said:


> So do you have 12 550's or 2? Minor difference there


Only a Minor Difference........:laughing:

I think he corrected it to 12 now


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Heck, 150 micky mouse acres? There's a few members here who would do that with a couple 2wd slant 6 / 3 on the tree D100 dodges and 3 shovel jockeys. Be about 23 minutes. 25 if they stop to take a leak.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

so true hahaa


----------

